# Graef cm900-Grinding change itself



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi, I have Graef cm900 grinder. When clogged I clean it and works fine.
Before few weeks, it was little cloogged, slow grind, and I say I will set size 10-11, then works fine.

Yesterday I was do finally deap clean first time, and now not working like before. On level 6 (which was best before), now have problems: 
- now level 6 is too fine grind (Gaggia can't brew it), like on 1.
- coffee not coming out from spout, or comming a little..(slow)

What happened? I think that aluminium part/septum closed and coffe can't go out, so knife rotate on same beans and make them too fine? Maybe I bend it on cleaning.
(look someones video on 5:50 https://youtu.be/EsKm385K1bQ).

Yes, I do clean it now about 5 times, and every time same. I think maybe beans are too cold and I heat them before, but same.


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

I solved problem. My metal part was too bend, but now I made it straight.

Now again ground come out faster and coarser and brew is faster, which is again excelent like before.


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

It happens again, when I change the beans. And I change beans every day.

Can someone tell me for what exactly this part is? Is for static el.?

What would be if I remove that metal part?

I think that it block coffee ground to come out and because that beans are overgrinded (too fine).

I REPEAT my problem:

-finally found ideal time dial in with beans Morphea on grinder Level 6

-after few hours I grind some other beans

-after few hours return to Morphea beans, grind on 6 and grind come out from grinder too slow. My Gaggia chocked, no liquid out!


----------

